# Lawn boy 522R



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello guys i got a lawn boy 522R snowblower model#28230 i dont have the sn# but i can go back to the garage for it.Heres my question i want to rebuild the carb ive done many over the years but where can i find a kit for it?It has a techumseh 5hp on it i can retrieve the #'s as well thanks for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The model number you posted shows a couple of different carburetors that may have been used on the engine. Either need the model and spec numbers from the engine, or the serial number from the unit to tell which one yours should use.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Havent gone out to garage yet ill get full #'s tomorrow.


----------

